# Number plates



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

This may seem a strange one but I am waiting for a new set of number plates with carbon lettering, now the number plates are currently screwed in place and I want to remove them to attach the new ones, problem is I can't seem to remove the plastic screw cover, usually the screw caps are removerble with a flat head screwdriver in which you prize open the cap revealing the screw. Well in this case I can't see where you can do this, seems to be a moulded unit.

For those who don't know it's on my BMW. Do any of you, particularly BMW owners have this same set up? Or. Is there a special tool needed to remove the plastic screw cover?


----------



## Rayaan (Jun 1, 2014)

Soul boy 68 said:


> This may seem a strange one but I am waiting for a new set of number plates with carbon lettering, now the number plates are currently screwed in place and I want to remove them to attach the new ones, problem is I can't seem to remove the plastic screw cover, usually the screw caps are removerble with a flat head screwdriver in which you prize open the cap revealing the screw. Well in this case I can't see where you can do this, seems to be a moulded unit.
> 
> For those who don't know it's on my BMW. Do any of you, particularly BMW owners have this same set up? Or. Is there a special tool needed to remove the plastic screw cover?


Most likely its a philips screw that has a screw cover on it. These fit into the screwhead itself.

Should just pry off from the bottom where the number plate meets the cover


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Rayaan said:


> Most likely its a philips screw that has a screw cover on it. These fit into the screwhead itself.
> 
> Should just pry off from the bottom where the number plate meets the cover


Should I just take a pair of pliers and snap the plastic cover off to reveal the screw?


----------



## CoOkIeMoNsTeR (Mar 6, 2011)

If you aren't planning on using them again, destructive methods aren't a problem  Wouldn't fight with it on a day like this, just break it if you have to and get back to enjoying the nice weather


----------



## Rayaan (Jun 1, 2014)

Soul boy 68 said:


> Should I just take a pair of pliers and snap the plastic cover off to reveal the screw?


I'd probably try prying with a flat head screwdriver underneath the cover first to see if it pops off - if not, snap it.

On a side note, are these Carbon plates legal? I need a pair for a car I just bought but looking at the DVLA website it just says black letters on a reflective background.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Rayaan said:


> I'd probably try prying with a flat head screwdriver underneath the cover first to see if it pops off - if not, snap it.
> 
> On a side note, are these Carbon plates legal? I need a pair for a car I just bought but looking at the DVLA website it just says black letters on a reflective background.


They are perfectly legal, checked with the supplier, the letters and numbers will be like for like so to speak. I used Demon plates, all you have to do is design your plate and provide ID along with payment and Bobs your Uncle.


----------



## sshooie (May 15, 2007)

I thought the letters had to be black? raised would not be an issue but the carbon effect (i.e. black and grey) would be?


----------



## Radish293 (Mar 16, 2012)

Just copied this from DVLA

2. Rules for number plates

Your number plates should:

be made from a reflective material
display black characters on a white background (front plate)
display black characters on a yellow background (rear plate)
not have a background pattern
Characters on a number plate can be 3D.

I read it as plain black no carbon or 3D effects


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Radish293 said:


> Just copied this from DVLA
> 
> 2. Rules for number plates
> 
> ...


I had them fitted on my previous cars and never had any issues.

http://www.demonplates.com/about.php


----------



## should_do_more (Apr 30, 2008)

I have caps that have a base that you put the screw through then clip shut. You may have those?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

should_do_more said:


> I have caps that have a base that you put the screw through then clip shut. You may have those?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Here is an image I have taken, there doesn't seem to be a way to fit a flat head screw driver in to prize the cap open.


----------



## rob267 (Nov 27, 2015)

Does the cap just fit over the head of the screw. So you need to lever between the cap and the number plate? 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

rob267 said:


> Does the cap just fit over the head of the screw. So you need to lever between the cap and the number plate?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


I am starting to think that rob, I wasn't so sure in the beginning as I thought a special tool was needed. I will certainly give it a go when the time comes.


----------



## J306TD (May 19, 2008)

They should just twist off

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

I think these are yours, SB. Just prise the domed cover off and the screw head will be under it.

Hope you get sorted.

Cooks









Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## mt8 (Jan 7, 2011)

Soul boy 68 said:


> I am starting to think that rob, I wasn't so sure in the beginning as I thought a special tool was needed. I will certainly give it a go when the time comes.


Just taken mine off the wife's 2 series and as rob267 states you need to prize between the cap and number plate to get them off, I managed to get them off with minimal damage. Good luck.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Thanks very much guys for your input, much appreciated as always.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Radish293 said:


> Just copied this from DVLA
> 
> 2. Rules for number plates
> 
> ...


Found out that Halfords make these type of number plates too.


----------



## Andyg_TSi (Sep 6, 2013)

Nothing wrong with either the domed or carbon domed gel letters.

Its the spacing of the letters and making it look like a word thats the issue.

Gel domed letters, spaced correctly look like ordinary plates. Had the carbon domed ones before from demon plates & never had an issue at all.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Andyg_TSi said:


> Nothing wrong with either the domed or carbon domed gel letters.
> 
> Its the spacing of the letters and making it look like a word thats the issue.
> 
> Gel domed letters, spaced correctly look like ordinary plates. Had the carbon domed ones before from demon plates & never had an issue at all.


Thanks for that Andy that's most reassuring, not that I had any reservations about these plates in the first place.


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

One of the lads I work with has the gel / domed plates, he loves them - I thought they looked a bit boy racer when I first saw them when he was showing me, but having seen them from a distance, they look good...


----------



## Radish293 (Mar 16, 2012)

The photo is a screen shot from the Legislation it refers to the characters as BLACK. It is my understanding that there is a legal stated case, that black was held to mean plain black with no shading. I.e. No carbon or 3D effects. 
Just because these type are sold doesn't mean that they are Legal. 
I can't find the stated case at the moment. 
But if the Police or Courts want to be really picky you could get a fine £100 fixed penalty minimum.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## insanejim69 (Nov 13, 2011)

As above they are not technically legal, but you'd need to either have a right jobs worth of an Mot inspector or police officer to do you for them tbh. The amount of illegally spaced plates in Aberdeen is crazy and they never seem to get pulled for it. 

James.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

insanejim69 said:


> As above they are not technically legal, but you'd need to either have a right jobs worth of an Mot inspector or police officer to do you for them tbh. The amount of illegally spaced plates in Aberdeen is crazy and they never seem to get pulled for it.
> 
> James.


My new pressed plates are legally spaced, like for like, incidentally I was followed on the way home earlier by the police and was half expecting to be pulled over, never happened.


----------



## sshooie (May 15, 2007)

insanejim69 said:


> The amount of illegally spaced plates in Aberdeen is crazy and they never seem to get pulled for it.
> 
> James.


I see lots daily (and think they look ****) my thoughts are the police are too busy being social workers to bother about them.


----------



## Clarkey-88 (Apr 29, 2014)

All plates should display a BSAU number and the maker/suppliers postcode on them. If they have a BSAU number in the corner with the manufactures postcode then they'll be legal. If they don't have a BSAU number or postcode them they aren't legal - Even if the standard letters and spacing is used


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Clarkey-88 said:


> All plates should display a BSAU number and the maker/suppliers postcode on them. If they have a BSAU number in the corner with the manufactures postcode then they'll be legal. If they don't have a BSAU number or postcode them they aren't legal - Even if the standard letters and spacing is used


My original number plates from BMW didn't have the BSAU number displayed or post code, only the Sytner name at the bottom, does that mean what Sytner BMW did was not legal?


----------



## Clarkey-88 (Apr 29, 2014)

https://www.gov.uk/government/uploads/system/uploads/attachment_data/file/207546/V796.pdf


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Clarkey-88 said:


> https://www.gov.uk/government/uploads/system/uploads/attachment_data/file/207546/V796.pdf


According to what I read about the British standard, what BMW did was not legal in relation to post 27, I'm surprised I haven't got pulled up, I'll be having words with them.


----------



## Clarkey-88 (Apr 29, 2014)

Tell them you'd like a free complimentry car wash by their onsite valeters for the inconveniecne :lol:


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Clarkey-88 said:


> Tell them you'd like a free complimentry car wash by their onsite valeters for the inconveniecne :lol:


And add insult to injury :doublesho :lol:


----------



## Radish293 (Mar 16, 2012)

Quite often the BS AU number is embossed and quite small often in the short edge. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Radish293 said:


> Quite often the BS AU number is embossed and quite small often in the short edge.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Yes indeed, my new plates have those so all is good. :thumb:


----------

